# Just wondering if im a douche



## TheBlob (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone else get all pissed off when you go to do some squats and some feker is in the power rack station doing bicep curls? I always wanna pitch a fit.. Throw myself on the ground kick my arms and legs and start crying


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes Blob, yes you are.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Yes Blob, yes you are.



Agreed.

I bet the curler is pissed someone is trying to squat in his curl rack.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Curling in the squat rack sucks.  I used to get pissed about it.  Then my gym got a monolift for the PLers.  Then some assholes decided it was great for seated overhead presses.  I just moved their stuff in between sets.  Simple as that.  We didn't even argue.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a question for the squat rack crusaders; would you get equally as pissed if someone was squatting in there when you went to use it?

If not, what makes it different?
imo, if the equipment is occupied, it's occupied.
Move on or ask to work in.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2014)

If someone asked to work in while I was squatting I'd hit him  over the head with a 45 lb plate. When I'm squatting, leave me the fuk alone unless you're my training partner.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

I squat on the curl rack to get back at those fukkers. This is me from last week (I know about the form issues but I was understandably cramped in the space alotted)


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> If someone asked to work in while I was squatting I'd hit him  over the head with a 45 lb plate. When I'm squatting, leave me the fuk alone unless you're my training partner.



*raises hands to be your training partner


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *raises hands to be your training partner



I would be honored!


----------



## Joliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Here's a question for the squat rack crusaders; would you get equally as pissed if someone was squatting in there when you went to use it?
> 
> If not, what makes it different?
> imo, if the equipment is occupied, it's occupied.
> Move on or ask to work in.



I see your point, but curlers could just as easily take the weight from the ground.  You can curl anywhere.  You can only squat in the squat rack.

BOOM!  Told Ron OFF!!!!!  Did you guys see that?!?!?!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2014)

I curl in the monolift...

U mad?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> I see your point, but curlers could just as easily take the weight from the ground.  You can curl anywhere.  You can only squat in the squat rack.
> 
> BOOM!  Told Ron OFF!!!!!  Did you guys see that?!?!?!



Before the squat rack was invented they used to only be able to squat what they could clean and press to put behind their necks lol. Not exactly something you could do with 800lbs on the spine of the scapula hahaha


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I would be honored!



Pffffttttt. The honor is mine Seeker. Similar to when POB asked me to buy him some bulk poptarts and I stole his credit card info and ordered him 10,000 black and white dildos. He had a different size for every day of the week. 6in all the way up to 22in. Boy was that a shining moment


----------



## Joliver (Feb 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I curl in the monolift...
> 
> U mad?



That and amazed...


----------



## Joliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Before the squat rack was invented they used to only be able to squat what they could clean and press to put behind their necks lol. Not exactly something you could do with 800lbs on the spine of the scapula hahaha



That was when Edwin P Smith stepped in and invented the smith machine and saved us all.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 6, 2014)

my rule is if you can at least curl 225 then you can use the squat rack for curling


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I squat on the curl rack to get back at those fukkers. This is me from last week (I know about the form issues but I was understandably cramped in the space alotted)


 Doc I love you this is the funniest shyt ive seen in a while
And thanks most of you for your support.... I always get the urge to grab what the guys curling rep out his set real quick pat him on the butt "good job, curls are over" send him on his way


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2014)

joliver said:


> I see your point, but curlers could just as easily take the weight from the ground.  You can curl anywhere.  You can only squat in the squat rack.
> 
> BOOM!  Told Ron OFF!!!!!  Did you guys see that?!?!?!



Occupied is occupied.
Good mornings, OHP, barbell lunge, yea what now?!

I bench press in the power rack, wana hate on me for that too?


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 6, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> my rule is if you can at least curl 225 then you can use the squat rack for curling


Dude if someone is curling 225 they can do whatever they want... Fek they can bench press in the squat rack for all I care


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 6, 2014)

I will admit that I yelled at a guy the other day for swinging the power rack safeties like golf clubs.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Pffffttttt. The honor is mine Seeker. Similar to when POB asked me to buy him some bulk poptarts and I stole his credit card info and ordered him 10,000 black and white dildos. He had a different size for every day of the week. 6in all the way up to 22in. Boy was that a shining moment



Hmmmm no wonder he's been a wee bit moody lately. Must have something to do with the day of the week.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 6, 2014)

Me and my partner usually have sword fights with the safeties.. Loser has to do last set with no pants


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 6, 2014)

So much anger in all of your gyms ...I just put on my headphones, go about my training, and laugh to myself at the douchnozzle in a wifebeater and ski hat, hitting poses in the mirror with his 12" guns, or the flying phillapino, who I've mentioned before.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 6, 2014)

Lmao... The water walk.. thats pose practicing time


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you considered you could be having roid rage?  This is when you go on a homicidal rampage for virtually no reason.  If its not that, then I'd say you are totally fine.

As for using the equipment for possibly the wrong reasons that does not bother me too badly.  It's when they tie up the squat rack, flat bench, and 3 sets up dumb bells at one time that really get's me going.  I almost lost it the other day when this happened to me.  I said dude do you mind if you use one of these sets up dumb bells and he said after I'm done.  I said dude I was trying to be nice by asking so now I gonna tell you what's going happen.  I'm taking them and going forward you're going to use one piece of equipment at a time.  You are a gym member ~ this is not your personally gym.

You should of seen this little pipsqueak look down at the floor.  He didn't even look my direction the rest of the time I was there.  Now don't get me wrong.  I never go to the gym looking for trouble.  I am happy to spot someone or whatever.  But, I just won't put up with that kind of BS anymore.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Occupied is occupied.
> Good mornings, OHP, barbell lunge, yea what now?!
> 
> I bench press in the power rack, wana hate on me for that too?



I ignore the occupied sign everywhere I go. Even on a flight, if someone is in the toilet, I force my way in that flight 93 style and pee between the poor sap's legs that happens to be using it when I needed it.

I've always hated you Ron. Your high IQ and PLing skills have made you a target. I am going to break you...drago style.


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree that if someone is using it, just wait or work in.  BUT.  If there are a couple of grab ass homos leaning on a loaded bar comparing crossfit notes for 15 minutes between sets....  GTFO


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I squat on the curl rack to get back at those fukkers. This is me from last week (I know about the form issues but I was understandably cramped in the space alotted)



Thank you for posting this...I laughed my arse off when seeing this...


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 6, 2014)

If someone is curling in the power rack I punch him in the nuts than kick him in the
face .
Followed by get the fuk out next time I'll. shoot you!




I have my own gym in my garage


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> If someone asked to work in while I was squatting I'd hit him  over the head with a 45 lb plate. When I'm squatting, leave me the fuk alone unless you're my training partner.



Yea yea this ^^^^^
I like the way you think seek


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 6, 2014)

If I had a rack I would be mad..  I hate people who use equipment incorrectly


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 6, 2014)

There's squat racks and there are power racks. Power racks are for everything. Squat racks are for squatting. But i agree curl should not be done in either.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2014)

I like big racks. The bigger, the better.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I bet the curler is pissed someone is trying to squat in his curl rack.



It would be pretty hilarious to see the curler get pissed and try adn throw a fit tho lol "Com'on bro, let me get some curls in" lol


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I squat on the curl rack to get back at those fukkers. This is me from last week (I know about the form issues but I was understandably cramped in the space alotted)



This is HILARIOUS! ! !  LMFAO! ! !  HAHAHAHAHA. F**KING AWESOME DOC! LOL! Omg I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 6, 2014)

There was a guy the other night that had a mat there and was doing sit ups!!! I freaked out on him and to him to take his mat to the ladies section. Pissed me off


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

What i hate more, is when a trainer from the gym ask you how many sets you have left when he just saw you first start with it. I literally just drop whatever it is infront of them and walk away shaking my head at them. Fugin nerds, if your a trainer, you should know better and i'm not talking about some noob at the gym either...


----------



## goodfella (Feb 6, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> There was a guy the other night that had a mat there and was doing sit ups!!! I freaked out on him and to him to take his mat to the ladies section. Pissed me off



Good well done brother!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 7, 2014)

why yes ...yes u are


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 7, 2014)

if you even have to ask that question.... yes.


----------



## bronco (Feb 7, 2014)

[/URL]



but none says anything to her


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> why yes ...yes u are



Thank you I appreciate your honesty.. I was already pretty sure I was president of douchedom


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

Why don't you walk into his curl rack and rip a deadlift fart on him.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> if you even have to ask that question.... yes.



Hey your words are hurtful,, down in my sensitive parts


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Why don't you walk into his curl rack and rip a deadlift fart on him.



Unfortunately I never know when hes gonna be there,, so its hard to prep with beans and the like... But this is a great idea


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 7, 2014)

If u have to ask... nah I hate that shit too man. Even when peiple r squating in there but doing half reps it kills me


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2014)

bronco said:


> View attachment 821
> 
> 
> but none says anything to her



Oh I would most definitely say something to her.  " excuse me, since you're curling in my squat rack can I pick that wedgie out of your ass?"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 7, 2014)

bronco said:


> View attachment 821
> 
> 
> but none says anything to her



Not that I wouldn't give her the best 30 seconds of her life, but she looks like she should be doing more squats with that flat ass


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey my kids mom has a flat ass.... and well........ Where was I going with that?


----------



## italian1 (Feb 7, 2014)

You boys need to put on a little more size. I walk into my gym and the place clears out. No one ever uses a piece of equipment that I'm gonna use.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 7, 2014)

I just seen a guy doing sit ups in the smith machine. Using the smith machine to do situps.
(there are adjustable benches for abs specifically less then 20 feet away. Right at the gym entrance.)
I don't know man. The more and more as time passes the more I dislike commercial gyms for these reasons.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm sighing up for planet fitness you ****ing lunks! 
Free pizza here I come


----------

